
Moral Outrage Is Self-Serving, Say Psychologists - eplanit
http://reason.com/blog/2017/03/01/moral-outrage-is-self-serving
======
M_Grey
Says... pretty much everyone except the morally outraged I'd say. It's not a
secret, it's just hard to fight against when tens of millions of people act
like a pack of social/religious wolves in a voting bloc.

------
ahartman00
more discussion here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13764939](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13764939)

